# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  κωδικος τηλεχειρηστηριου

## fm344

Στο δωματιο του νοσοκομειου,οπου νοσηλευεται η γυναικαμου,εχει τηλεοραση αλλα οχι τηλεχειρηστηριο.πηρα ενα universal που ειχα στο σοιτι,αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω τι μαρκα ειναι η τηλεοραση.
Γραφει fj,hmind.μπορει καπιος να καταλαβει τιμαρκα ειναι,πιος ο κωδικος που θελει;
Καλημερα

----------


## IRF

Υπάρχει στο τηλεχειριστήριο που αγόρασες σάρωση συντονισμού ένα κουμπί ή συνδυασμός δύο ή ένα πατημένο και συντονίζεται αυτόματα.
Δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη με τη μάρκα.Περαστικά στη σύζυγο.

----------


## fm344

Ok,πηρα ενα αλλο universal remote control,2euro!!απο τον ελεφαντα(jumbo)και εγινε η δουλεια μου!
Ευχαριστω

----------

